# WK: Great Balls of Fire



## The_Iceman (8 Oct 2015)

Ahoi UKAPS,

nothing special, just wanted to share my latest fiddling around with the next Wabi-Kusa with you.

Again, I used a mix of old soil and sphaghnum moss for the base:



Then I started to arrange some stones:



Here and there a little bit of used soil in the back:



HCC on top:



And after some arrangement + driftwood, it looked like this (including 6 little Wabi Kusa Balls):



As everything was "submersed" it needed some time to adjust, but so far it's going great.

This is how the Wabi looks today, after some weeks:



Hopefully everything will be covered with plants next month.

Let's wait and see.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## parotet (8 Oct 2015)

Love it!


----------



## The_Iceman (8 Oct 2015)

Hey Jordi, thanks 

It needs a little bit more time to grow in completely, but i'm getting there...

Cheers!


----------



## parotet (8 Oct 2015)

The_Iceman said:


> Hey Jordi, thanks
> 
> It needs a little bit more time to grow in completely, but i'm getting there...
> 
> Cheers!


True, but I can already see a dense and colorful stem background 

Jordi


----------



## zozo (9 Oct 2015)

Nice! Makes me think of this..


----------



## EvitaL (9 Oct 2015)

This is really pretty already! Are you going to keep it emersed or will it be submersed at some point? 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9305 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Pedro Rosa (9 Oct 2015)

Very good. I like it a lot  ... but i have a "thing" about Wabi-Kuzas. 
Have 7 at home   - like my mother used to say when i was young: It's better then drugs 

One comment if i might: HC grows emersed but will grow much more if humidity is very high (closed aquarium). 
I grew a HC carpet over 2 or 3 monts (good growth) and after that i closed it so it could increase humidity and the result was a GREAT GREAT GROWTH in now week!
These also depends on where you are. I'm in Lisbon and the summer is hot!


----------



## Martin in Holland (9 Oct 2015)

I love what you do with Wabi- Kusa....great.


----------



## The_Iceman (9 Oct 2015)

Thank you guys,

@EvitaL : I guess I will stick to the emersed state at the moment, let's wait and see, perhaps I'll change my mind 

@Pedro Rosa: Oh yes, count me into the "WK addicted" group  My last one really grew insanely before I restarted:



The HCC is growing insanely already and started to grow over the sand area. I'm only covering the Mini S with the glas cover and I remove it for spraying in the morning and evening. So far this works quite good. Took a while for the plants to convert from submersed to emersed, but that's always interesting, isn't it? 

@Martin in China : Thank you, nothing compared to your awesome tank, but one has to start somewhere, right? 

Cheers!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Oct 2015)

Hi Ice, Love it 

The last photo What a cracking W-K congratulations


----------



## zozo (10 Oct 2015)

There's a whole lot of shaking going on! .. That W-K is realy a stunning beauty!!


----------



## The_Iceman (18 Oct 2015)

Hi All,

unfortunately my old Wabi did not rank very high in the EAPLC... hopefully I will have more luck with this one.

Looks quite promising at the moment:

Snapshot by Christian Witt, auf Flickr

Cheers,
Christian


----------



## zozo (18 Oct 2015)

Looks very natural and absolutely not man made..  Could be a pic taken in the jungle..


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Oct 2015)

Hi Chris, I know how you feel my W-K did not do well either 

Like the look of this new one  And you have started already 

I had better get my finger out and start mine


----------



## The_Iceman (18 Oct 2015)

I had some sort of inspiration this time.

There is a region in Germany called "Erzgebirge" and some areas there look exactly like my new WK:

Manten stone anyone?  by Christian Witt, auf Flickr

The stones even look like Manten there...

@Roy: The next time, we will rock


----------



## zozo (18 Oct 2015)

The_Iceman said:


> "Erzgebirge"


Super!!!  Leider!! Sachen is a bit to far for me.. 



The_Iceman said:


> The next time, we will rock


You both already do... So many nice scapes are made all over the contest.. I imagine the judges only party and chitchatting the whole evening and after that do blindfolded throw darts to get a winner.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Oct 2015)

Hi Chris, Have you got a hammer and chisel handy  I like the look of that rock  40kg please 

Thank you for your kind words Marcel


----------



## The_Iceman (22 Oct 2015)

Hi All,

still trying to improve the photo quality...

A slice of nature by Christian Witt, auf Flickr

And I guess a black background will look better, too.


----------



## zozo (22 Oct 2015)

Yes a darker background could do better, or try to fix the white balance or down expore a bit.. Backlight in soft color also can do wonders, if the white foil is somewhat translusent. 

btw is that Erzgebirge steine?? Very nice..


----------



## The_Iceman (22 Oct 2015)

Will give it a try... 

This is Manten-seki, Marcel.


----------



## zozo (22 Oct 2015)

That's one magnificent rock..  Near me nowhere to find.. Very expensively can order it by the 30 kilo, insane shipping costs and without knowing what to get. I guess 30 kilo aint a large pile.


----------



## The_Iceman (22 Oct 2015)

I know... 

Here, you can only order a bunch of 20 kg and you don't know what you will get in the end.
It's easy to get some nice looking small ones, but I'm still looking for good BIG Mainstone for a 120P.

Everythig you can get here is way too small or looks ugly as hell


----------



## zozo (22 Oct 2015)

Yeah, probably they keep the beauties them selfs and sell the crap via internet.. im not going to take my chances.. But seeing your scapes.. Still verry stunning with what you got out of it and not knowing what will be send... Especialy that awsome crack and this one too..


----------



## EvitaL (28 Dec 2015)

How is this getting along? Any new pics? 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9305 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## The_Iceman (29 Dec 2015)

Hi EvitaL,

well, only one pic:

Both in a nice light by Christian Witt, auf Flickr

This was the last status I had. One day later I removed the Mini S and cleaned it 
Will start something else soon.

Cheers,
Christian


----------



## EvitaL (29 Dec 2015)

Wow, that has really grown in! Looking forward to your next project 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9305 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------

